# Toadstool showing his stuff!



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

beautiful!!


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

thanks dude


----------



## reefcrazy (Nov 10, 2008)

Sweet man


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

Good looking piece!!!


----------



## iMuze (Feb 16, 2010)

did it shed a layer before it bloomed?


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

iMuze said:


> did it shed a layer before it bloomed?


It slimes about once a month or so. The sliming usually takes about a week. In this period he will remain closed and you will see the old 'skin' coming off.


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

GetITCdot said:


> It slimes about once a month or so. The sliming usually takes about a week. In this period he will remain closed and you will see the old 'skin' coming off.


Do you try to catch the old skin or do you just let it float?


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

trouble93 said:


> Do you try to catch the old skin or do you just let it float?


No, I haven't collected it. I just let it go. The flow in the tank is pretty rough and usually the pieces that come off have found their way to the overflow in a matter of a few minutes.


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

GetITCdot said:


> No, I haven't collected it. I just let it go. The flow in the tank is pretty rough and usually the pieces that come off have found their way to the overflow in a matter of a few minutes.


The reason I asked is I had a Toadstool about the size of a dinner plate and if I didn't catch it as it was shedding it sometimes would get wrapped around other coral and I have lost a few SPS' when I would try to mix SPS and Leathers. Leathers are toxic to some corals.


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

trouble93 said:


> The reason I asked is I had a Toadstool about the size of a dinner plate and if I didn't catch it as it was shedding it sometimes would get wrapped around other coral and I have lost a few SPS' when I would try to mix SPS and Leathers. Leathers are toxic to some corals.


I have learned that lesson ...twice now.


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

GetITCdot said:


> I have learned that lesson ...twice now.


 Live and you learn, just some lessons are more costly then others.


----------



## nina-zh (Jul 23, 2010)

oh,whatis that ?
can you tell me sth about this marine？
MSN&E-mail:[email protected]


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

nina-zh said:


> oh,whatis that ?
> can you tell me sth about this marine？
> MSN&E-mail:[email protected]


 not understanding your question.


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

nina-zh said:


> oh,whatis that ?
> can you tell me sth about this marine？
> MSN&E-mail:[email protected]


It's a toadstool leather coral


----------

